# Ewetopia Acres Lambing( with pictures)



## Ewetopia_Acres (Apr 26, 2016)

Its a little late but in March we had our first sets of lambs born on the farm. A week before Mabel had her lambs, she had a uterine prolapse, but the vet came out and stitched her up. On March 2nd at 6:00am, she had twin ewe lambs, Adelaide and Primrose, without any problems. And what was beter? It was a snow day so everyone was home to help her and the lambs out. Next Gertie, my sisters ewe, had hers on March 13(11:35pm) and the 14th(12:01am). She also had 2 ewe lambs, Lillian and Dorothy. These lambs were so tiny we thought there was a third, because Gertie is the big boned ewe, but she ended up just having twins. Lillian took a while to get going, because she was so tiny. We thought we were going to have a bottle lamb, but Gertie ended up being a great mom!This was during March Break so we were there as well. 

Last year we bought these 2 ewes, Mabel and Gertie. They came home very skinny and the person we bought these ewes from said they were bred a month before we brought them home. We waited all summer for lambs, but they ended up not being bred.( Being our first sheep we did not know what to look for) We contacted the young man we got them from to see if any of his had lambed and only 1 out of his 15 had. That summer the ram that suposedly bred them had died of a heart attack, so he was not doing his job. He had just bought a yearling dorset ram with austrailian lines and he let us bring the girls back for two months, from the start of october to the end of Novemeber for free, because he felt bad. And they ended up being bred. It may have turned out better that way because we were able to bond with them. He had 20 lambing and had 19 boys and 5 girls. And when we lambed we ended up with 4 girls from 2 ewes. It worked out well for us because the deal i had made with my dad was that we kept the ewe lambs and sell the rams/wethers to build up our flock.

 Tommorow Mabel's babies turn 8 weeks and yesterday Gerties babies turned 6 weeks. They are the sweetest things. When i sit in the pasture they all come running up and fight over who gets to sit in my lapI picked Adelaide, the biggest and friendliest to be my 4-h project. I am so happy everything turned out good lambing!

I will now try to figure out how to post pictures


----------



## Ewetopia_Acres (Apr 26, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/617jdreuag0gykp/20160423_114303.jpg?dl=0
#1- (left to right) Addie (Adelaide), Prim( Primrose) ,Lilly(Lillian) and Dotty(Dorothy)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gcmrc6lg3gcaxr6/20160420_161500.jpg?dl=0
#2- Dorothy

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7revwww3xjaxy93/20160420_182953.jpg?dl=0
#3- Gertie and Dotty


https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0atukixtm0cx4y/2016-04-26 16.19.43.jpg?dl=0
#4 - Prim

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7790f6xzx36f362/FB_IMG_1461702347389.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kelmbnlzmxa55o7/IMG_0181.jpg?dl=0
#5 and 6- Adelaide


https://www.dropbox.com/s/kwmyqvmhvz56yf6/20160302_121213.jpg?dl=0
#7- Mabel with her newborns

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cdl8wjzhicluqgh/2016-04-26 16.17.04.jpg?dl=0
#8- Gertie with her newborns

https://www.dropbox.com/s/61eo5z0luj6r56o/FB_IMG_1461702351317.jpg?dl=0
#9- Dotty (front) and Lilly ( back)

I hope these work!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 26, 2016)

Congrats! 4 ewe lambs! Couldn't have happened better for you   The lambs look great! Seems you're off to a great start building your herd


----------



## Ewetopia_Acres (Apr 26, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Congrats! 4 ewe lambs! Couldn't have happened better for you   The lambs look great! Seems you're off to a great start building your herd



Four ewes was exactly what i wanted, though my dad wanted at least one boy to make some money. Because there was no lambs born last year, and Mabel had to have the vet out, we are losing money at the moment...Our limit we have set for breeding ewes is 8 so I just told him imagine how much money we will be making when we are selling all the lambs off of these ewes.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2016)

Your lambs sure are cute! And all ewes! How lucky can you get?


----------



## Ewetopia_Acres (Apr 29, 2016)

Has anyone had any dorset lambs with blue eyes? Dottie has a dark brown colour on one half and the other half is a really light shade of blue. Around her pupil there is a normal shade of blue. It looks like it is all turning the darker shade because before it was just the light blue colour. Do dorsets or other breeds get this? At one point we thought she might be blind. But she gets around well so we think she is fine. Both the ram and the ewe have normal brown eyes.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bw8u8emi4npnliq/20160420_160346.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lawy4v66e8f5cku/20160429_185348.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z3wcbz7ewiycll7/20160429_185322.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 29, 2016)

wow, that's some weird eye coloration...


----------

